# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction literature >  Book "Ready Player One", sci-fi novel, Ernest Cline, 2011

## Airicist

readyplayerone.com

readyplayertwo.com

twitter.com/READYPLAYER2

Book "Ready Player One" on Wikipedia

Book "Ready Player One" on Amazon

Book "Ready Player Two" on Wikipedia

Book "Ready Player Two" on Amazon

Author - Ernest Cline

"Ready Player One", action adventure sci-fi film, Steven Spielberg, 2018, USA

----------

